# south hill virginia/JHK Dam area riding suggestions



## liv2ridehard (Jan 19, 2008)

i am going to be working at the JHK Dam for 2 weeks and I am bringing my ususal travel mate...my Bianchi. Any good roads in the area for late afternoon spins? I will have Sunday off and would be willing to drive for some decent climbing...thanks for any info!


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

My wife's family lives 20 minutes from South Hill. Over the years I have put together some pretty good loops. Here is one of my favorites. I was just down there last weekend.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/va/ebony/725916958

Advice for riding down there: Keeping in mind I dont know where you are from, 
Dogs: they are fast and not tied. I have had to sprint past 30 mph to evade.
Hills: There are none and the nearest worthy climbs are hours away. The loop I provided has some rollers on RT 1 though. 
Wind: this time of year there is a lot. 
There are plenty of dirt roads scattered around if you are into that, and plenty of low traffic back roads.


----------



## liv2ridehard (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks man! great advice. i hope to get a long ride in on Sunday...if i am not working. i am a flatlander (from florida) so the rollers will be like mountains for me! thanks again man!


----------



## dingster1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Oh my goodness! Somebody else from my hometown!!


----------

